# Opening Night: Indiana @ Orlando



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The 2005-2006 season gets underway tomorrow night for the Magic at home against the Indiana Pacers, headlined by Ron Artest's return to the court coming off his 70+ game suspension last season. The Magic will take the court without all-star Grant Hill who is out with a sports hernia. Tip off is scheduled for 7:00 p.m. and the game will be televised by Sun Sports. 























































































vs.​


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

our team looks so much nicer.


----------



## ramon (Nov 2, 2005)

do we have two hedos, one as a starter and a clone from the bench?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers forum game thread:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=211572


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

even if there were 2 hedos, i don't think he would even pass it to himself. 

when that guy gets the ball, its a countdown to a launched shot.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

patrick_wandalowski said:


> even if there were 2 hedos, i don't think he would even pass it to himself.
> 
> when that guy gets the ball, its a countdown to a launched shot.


Hehe, co-sign.

I think tonight's gonna be one of many tough nights in a long season for us.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Good luck to you indeed.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Stephen Jackson looks excitited in that pic.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

ramon said:


> do we have two hedos, one as a starter and a clone from the bench?


Fixed, thanks.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I do love opening night basketball. Hopefully we get off to a good start for this seson. :gopray: No Grant already... 

*Orlando: 89
Indiana: 94*


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Half way through the first quarter: 10-10


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow. Hard foul from Granger. Francis still should have thrown it down, and got the And 1 play. He was showboating a little excessivley.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

End of the first quarter, Magic up 22-20. I hope everyone saw Cato take that charge from Fred Jones. :jawdrop:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Package sent back to sender courtesy of Mr. Bo Outlaw. 3 on 1 fast break and Artest couldn't finish it up. 30-29 Magic.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I love Bo Outlaw... Bo Outlaw, will you marry me?


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Magic are starting to look a little sloppy out there, getting careless turnovers. Pacers up 43-36.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Hill needs to put Howard back on the floor. When O'Neal is on the floor, Howard needs to be on the floor. 2 fouls doesn't mean you just sit him. You have to let him play. 

God. Hill has barely coached a half and I already what him fired. You don't sit your best player for the majority of the 1st half unless he is in serious foul trouble (3 fouls).


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

HALFTIME:
*Indiana- 47
Orlando- 43*

Pretty well played half for us. The game was going a lot more smoothly for us when Bo was in the game. He made lots of good things happen out there. I hope he can be a spark for us the season.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

X-Factor said:


> HALFTIME:
> *Indiana- 47
> Orlando- 43*
> 
> Pretty well played half for us. The game was going a lot more smoothly for us when Bo was in the game. He made lots of good things happen out there. I hope he can be a spark for us the season.


Yes. When Outlaw and Howard was in there, it seemed everything was going our way. Howard was keeping people from getting in the lane and Outlaw was making plays all over the place.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> Hill needs to put Howard back on the floor. When O'Neal is on the floor, Howard needs to be on the floor. 2 fouls doesn't mean you just sit him. You have to let him play.
> 
> God. Hill has barely coached a half and I already what him fired. You don't sit your best player for the majority of the 1st half unless he is in serious foul trouble (3 fouls).


Howard sat a tad too much, but he looked tired for streaks towards the end of the first and middle of the second quarter. He needed some rest.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Steve Francis just played an entire half of basketball without turning the ball over. Somebody record this, who knows how long it'll be before we see it again.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

X-Factor said:


> Howard sat a tad too much, but he looked tired for streaks towards the end of the first and middle of the second quarter. He needed some rest.


The dude is 19 years old. When I was 19 years old, I didn't know what tired meant. Any way he sat way too much. He played the first 8 or so minutes in the first quarter and only played about a minute of the 2nd quarter. He should never come out unless O'Neal comes out or he gets into foul trouble. Howard is our main post defender and post scorer. He needs to be out there.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> Steve Francis just played an entire half of basketball without turning the ball over. Somebody record this, who knows how long it'll be before we see it again.


 :laugh: 

Francis actually looked really good out there. Had some good steals, some great passes and shot the ball alright. I'd say the only thing he has done wrong so far is miss FTs.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> Steve Francis just played an entire half of basketball without turning the ball over. Somebody record this, who knows how long it'll be before we see it again.


Note taken. I'm totally with IDOY on this, Francis looked really sharp out there. He wasn't taking those impulse shots he likes to take. He was finding a teammate deep in the post, or kicking it out to someone else on the perimeter. 
And by the way, am I the only one who thought Garrity looked like garbage out there?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

X-Factor said:


> Note taken. I'm totally with IDOY on this, Francis looked really sharp out there. He wasn't taking those impulse shots he likes to take. He was finding a teammate deep in the post, or kicking it out to someone else on the perimeter.
> And by the way, am I the only one who thought Garrity looked like garbage out there?


Garrity always looks like garbage. How he even gets in the game is beyond me? Put Augmon in there. Put Kasun in there. Any one but Garrity.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

What a joke. The Magic are starting to show their true colors. Chucking up horrible shot after horrible shot, and letting the Pacers score on the fast break over and over. Pacers up 11.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

End of the Third Quarter:
*Indiana- 71
Orlando- 63*

We dug ourselves into a pretty big hole this quarter, we're going to need something special to make a comeback in this one.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Geez, how many turnovers were there on that last play?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I blame Hill. Howard hasn't played a lick in the 4th quarter and surprise, surprise we are down 10. 

I'm already hating his arse and we haven't even got through the first game yet.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Mark this one in the L column folks.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Turnovers late and basically not playing Howard enough is what killed us. I mean Howard only played 29 minutes tonight. That is about 10 minutes less than what he should be playing.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> Turnovers late and basically not playing Howard enough is what killed us. I mean Howard only played 29 minutes tonight. That is about 10 minutes less than what he should be playing.


Agreed. He needs rest, but not anywhere close to that much.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Box Score 
There you go.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Even though we lost there were some encouraging signs. The defense was much better, Francis played pretty smart (much like the beginning of last year), and there was more of an effort to get Howard the ball. I didn't really like how the minutes were split up. I would have played Howard and Nelson more while playing Outlaw and Stevenson less.


----------

